# toy poodles + apartments = ?



## gn0mey (Apr 16, 2011)

I am a college student and for my final year of college I am moving into a pet friendly house about a mile off campus. Cats are low maintenance, but dogs are just so loving and would be so much fun. However, I don't want to get a dog if I can't take care of it the way it deserves. I am interested in a smaller variety of poodle because my standard poodle from home is so great. So:

-is there a difference (other than size) between toy and mini poodles?
-if I am on campus about three or four hours during the day, would it get lonely?
-how much exercise would it need?
-are they loud?

And if you have any other advice/things to consider that is appreciated. Cats are easier to take care of but dogs are so rewarding!


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Toys can be fragile, but it depends on the size. There are larger toys, or smaller minis that are excellent. I wouldn't narrow down the dog you want by the size, since there are only a few (5) inches that seperate them. They are the same, personality-wise. Smart, funny, cuddly and hyper enough to keep you busy. 
If you are looking for a four-legged friend that listens to you and loves you to death, I'd say defintily go with either a toy or a mini. I have a mini, and if I could have had him in college, I would have. He's so much fun. I take him everywhere and he's easy to get along with and train. He's friendly to everyone and not really destructive. 
I live in an apartment and I have a mini. He's very satisfied with the space because he goes on walks frequently and I keep his mind busy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think my biggest concern would be what happens in a year's time when you are job and apartment hunting with a dog in tow. Three or four hours alone would not be a problem for a dog - long hours alone while you are at work, or longer periods if your job involves travel, might be more difficult to cope with. I would think long and hard before getting a dog at this stage of your life - I know many dogs who have ended up with their original owner's parents (or in shelters) because their young owners found themselves unable to find dog-friendly accommodation, or to juggle work, dog and social life.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with Fjm, dog ownership is a huge undertaking...and if right now isn't the optimum time to get a dog you should wait.
I know each case is different, like my own, I live at home because of my support system here I felt (and still do feel) comfortable having my own dogs...if I lived on my own and the expenses that came with that at this time in my life (my job doesn't pay enough to live on)...I probably wouldn't have either of my girls

And I have no experience with minis or toys, but I have heard they can be a bit yappier than standards...so thats something to consider if you're going to be living in an apartment


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree. It really is like adopting a child. At this time in your life do you really want to always have to go home and be with your poodle when you should be dating and going on spontaneous road trips and spending the nights out late with friends? I always advise my son's friends to get cats at this stage in their lives, a poodle, who is going to think it is human, will be lonely when you are not there. A cat is fine with that and still appreciates you when you are there...please think of your little poodle how your life is about to change when you graduate from college...


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

Dallasminis said:


> I agree. It really is like adopting a child. At this time in your life do you really want to always have to go home and be with your poodle when you should be dating and going on spontaneous road trips and spending the nights out late with friends?


This x 2. Maybe none of these things appeal to you but you are so young and these are things that many young people want to do before they get old, tied down with a job and kids and the thought of staying out all night has lots its allure.


----------



## Trixie (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a miniature poodle and live in an apartment. I think it's actually great for her because we walk her several times a day and some other small dogs (such as my parents' miniatures) are let out in the back yard to go to bathroom and are only taken on proper walks about 4 times week. The only thing we worry about is that she tends to bark when other people come to the door. We are working on training her not to as we fear this will lead to complaints from our neighbors. 

I'm about your age and in grad school (as is my husband). I think being able to handle the time commitment/responsibility depends largely on your lifestyle. We don't ever stay out all night and our schedules allow us to be home throughout the day. Plus living in Europe allows us to take our dog to almost all public places. My in-laws for example are both retired but would never be able to have a dog with their lifestyle because they travel at least once a month and often stay out late into the night at restaurants/events.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I know I already said something...but I want to add my opinion on the young thing...further XD

I'm one of those young people that has no time, and finds no interest in going out all night with friends...I'd rather be at home watching a movie with my dog and friends after a long day at work and school and all the other tedious things I have to do all day...I do go out once in a while but I never stay gone longer than a few hours
and most of the time that I do go out is to go walking/hiking with friends and I usually take Elphie with me...so there are rare cases of responsible teen/college student owners

different strokes for different folks...

OH another thing, you'll have to look far and wide to find a breeder that will sell to a college student...I know I was discouraged on this very forum from getting a show puppy but with guidance from my friend and co-owner and from the top red breeder in the country whom I'm close too let me know that its possible for me to do it!


----------



## twiglet (Nov 14, 2010)

I also agree with it probably not being the right time in your life to have a dog. I have had two out of three sons who went to uni and the lifestyle they lead would definitely not have suited having a dog. Very late nights socialising, always out with their friends. The way it should be when you are at uni make the most of not having commitments while you are young.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

My little toy loves to run at full speed in out 1 acre fenced lawn. When he is inside, he takes up no space so its not the size of your living quarters that matter. I know breeds of cats that are very demanding of their owners time & attention. Those cats get depressed when left alone too long, too, and they manifest it by peeing outside the box and other issues. I honestly recommend a nice 40 gal. Aquarium Because fish recognize their owners but don't get sad when left alone. Animals have feelings. Bunnies, ferrets, parrots and iguanas all LOVE human attention. If you don't have the time, wait till you do.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

I have 2 minis in an apartment and it works out fine. However, I completely agree it depends on your lifestyle.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

I have two toys in an apartment. they do fine.

there are responsible young people out there. I know several younger people who are truly remarkable at caring for their pets. the assumption that older folks are more conscious is not 100% true. if a person is a so-so owner, why would s/he wise up somehow?

that being said, poodles do think they're humans, so they need *a lot* of interaction.


----------

